# Pupo



## mrsdawes09 (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi everybody
I today had my transfer...2 blastocysts....not sure of grade but thawed and were starting hatching. Does anyone know realistic success rates?


----------



## Laura2009 (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi, sorry I can't give any advice just wanted to say I too also had 1 blastocyst put back today (mine wasn't hatching tho). Wishing you lots of luck


----------



## mrsdawes09 (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi Laura
Excellent good luck to you, how are you feeling? Have u been taking it easy?
Xx


----------



## Laura2009 (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi,
Yes I've not done loads today. I feel ok, transfer went well. How about you? Xx


----------



## mrsdawes09 (Jul 19, 2013)

Yeah same here...transfer was ok....which clinic? Xxx


----------



## Laura2009 (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm at Jessops (Sheffield) what about you? Xx


----------



## mrsdawes09 (Jul 19, 2013)

I am with Herts and Essex in Cheshunt. I like the clinic, staff are great etc. My very first IVF was at Oxford Fertility Unit.
Have decided that thinking positive is the order of the day as I do tend to get negative in previous cycles!
xx


----------



## Laura2009 (Nov 19, 2013)

It's lovely having a nice clinic with fab staff. I've been under jessops since 2006 (started iui treatment 200 fell pregnant on my 4th cycle which resulted in my beautiful 5 year old. So far we've had 2 further IUI's that have been negative. Had IVF in September but had a freeze all due to ohss. Hoping fet gives me good luck. 
How are you feeling this morning? Xx


----------



## mrsdawes09 (Jul 19, 2013)

Yes I am good, had a tiny amount of brown discharge (tmi I know) this morning but hoping that was due to transfer....it came out 2 hours after my pessary....I hate anything like that it really throws me! Hope I dont keep having it!
How about you?
xx


----------



## Laura2009 (Nov 19, 2013)

Oh have you? I'm sure that I've seen that brown blood/discharge is quite normal? No I haven't had anything. Still quite crampy but hoping that's just because of the transfer? I'm not using the pessaries as I've done a natural cycle so they told me I didn't need to use them? Xx


----------



## mrsdawes09 (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi Laura, well so far no more brown spotting since 9:30am and very pleased that it was the smallest bit........I have spotted on all my cycles though so would love not to have to see any on this one!
My first FET was natural and you are right I didn`t have pessaries so there is a theory behind it. 
How have you felt today?


----------



## Laura2009 (Nov 19, 2013)

Good news about no more spotting!! I'm ok today have pains but that's too early i think for AF. I took Ovitrille last Tuesday 4th November!! I'm trying not to think about it and hoping the next week goes quickly! Will you be testing early? X


----------



## mrsdawes09 (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi....no will not test early. Bad experience with that in the past. Negatives then positive on otd. How about you?
Xxx


----------



## Laura2009 (Nov 19, 2013)

I usually test the day before or on OTD before I go to the hospital for blood tests  just so I'm prepared if it's bad news. Think it's more of a coping strategy for me!x


----------



## mrsdawes09 (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi Laura.....how are you feeling today xxx


----------



## Laura2009 (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi, still having loads and loads of AF pains, been having acupuncture and drinking pineapple juice and eating Brazil nuts!! I'm not feeling very positive though!! How about you? Xx


----------



## mrsdawes09 (Jul 19, 2013)

I am ok...why don't you feel positive? I have been doing all my normal stuff this time....feels surreal...I keep forgetting xxx


----------



## Laura2009 (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi, having loads of AF pains in sure that it's on it's way!! How are you feeling? any signs? Xx


----------

